# opinion on Lord Nelson 41



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we are looking at this boat and wondering if any one has any experience on this boat. How does it perform? any problems? thanks hope to hear janis


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Great liveaboard with classy looks. I would put it in the high maintenance, over priced, show piece category. Performance? There is none....(And yes I understand that there are people who sailed these very long distances.)


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Performance? There is none.


unless you're measuring resistance to movement. We met some folks with one several years ago. I agree that it was a great looking boat. I thought it looked like a Hans Christian.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

erps said:


> unless you're measuring resistance to movement. We met some folks with one several years ago. I agree that it was a great looking boat. I thought it looked like a Hans Christian.


Just took a look at some Yachtworld listings. To say that it looks a lot like a Hans C is an understatement. They look like the same boat to my unproffessional eye.


----------

